# drying conditions



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

How do you guy's get things to dry.It's been raining here for two weeks and high humidy.We use fans,but it doesn't dry.****** said in one post that what he coated today woul'd be dry the next day.Is ****** working in perfect conditions.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Tape and coat with duradond in those conditions. Either that or mix some 45 or 90 in with your mud when you loosen it up.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

I use 240v electric heaters and fans, I have them on 30' lines so I can move them from room to room through out the day. Combined with fans they really work well.http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_21340_21340


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Close the windows and run a dehumidifier.


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

rockdaddy said:


> Tape and coat with duradond in those conditions. Either that or mix some 45 or 90 in with your mud when you loosen it up.


 we use bond for taping and first coat.It's a matter of the finish coat on the angles and three ways. It gives you extra time to do other things.:drink:


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

mudslingercor said:


> I use 240v electric heaters and fans, I have them on 30' lines so I can move them from room to room through out the day. Combined with fans they really work well.http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_21340_21340


 How it's going in the west.We have access to heat but when the boy's see you going with heaters they think about going home.:furious:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

It's going, but at a lower price. Still F#@*ing expensive to live here. Residential is very slow, many projects have been halted and prices renigotated. The houses we do are in a big rush hurry. Totally unrealistic time lines. So basicly rush then wait wait... Rush.. I hope it gets better or I'll be going into a new feild of work. The heaters are a must for getting thing done fast. It does suck working in the Hot conditions but "Suck it up buttercup" or "Think of Jamacia" Is what I repeat over and over.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

For the last 2 years I've been 1st coating and setting bead solely with 90min setting compound for that reason and had good results. You can also insist the GC/Owner provides heat and ventilation. Suggest they rent 240v heaters that get wired into the dryer and oven. The best part is that joints don't start cupping down the track because they were sanded before fully dried.

D's


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You guys are realling hooking up heaters this time of year to dry mud? Dehumudifiers work wonders with the already high temps. I pit mine on a five gallon bucket so I can move it around and get a little more collection. The two gallon tanks fill up pretty fast in this heat and humidity.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Tim, what do those dehu's cost? Only used them once and made the GC go rent 'em.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> You guys are realling hooking up heaters this time of year to dry mud?
> Yep, Esp in basements most of our builders have them also so I'll have 4 or 5 in a big house. Perfect for days like today, Rain expected high humidity and a deadline.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

dehumidifiers work better, use less power Just saying...................


----------



## MuDD (Jul 6, 2009)

Mudstar, agree 100% dehumidifiers take the moisture out of the air therfore taking the water out of the mud, its not rocket science.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Tim, what do those dehu's cost? Only used them once and made the GC go rent 'em.


Darren I have two of the Dri-Eaz LGR 2000. They are a great machine. One will absolutely change a house humidity level.
They are a bit pricey, though.

http://www.sylvane.com/dri-eaz-dehumidifier.html


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

those machines look like the real deal, how long have you had em tim, do they require alot of maintanance and upkeep.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have had one for a little over a year and it has five thousand hours on it. They have an hour meter on them. Restoration people charge by the hour. So you could charge the contractor. I don't, but... My bad. I should. I am the one who bought the blasted thing and haul it around. Oops, I got carried away there for a second. I just bought the other one last week. 
You also asked about maintenance. I have only blown the filter off regularly and once cleaned the pump out. Less than five minutes total. The pump got a little drywall dust in it and would pump very good. Don't know where the dust came from...
If you don't mind spending the money, they are great. There is a cleaning business in town we work for doing fire and water damage repairs. They will rent theirs out for periods of time. Again, they rent them by the hour of running. Not sure what they charge, but in a pinch, might be another option. About three days Sylvane will have one at your door no shipping...


----------



## royalmayur (Jun 25, 2010)

*water damage*

hi ....water damage restoration charges in hours its correct ..but some of them restore your damaged property in hours not in dys.....well self handling would create further damage and prevent that professional water damage repair is must......otherwise water may affect upholstery and carpets and many other electronic equipments....


thanks & regards

A Water damage repair


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

first and dub on first day. allow dry second day. third on third day. i know its not an ethical way to finish but if your not givin the time to finish correctly, who cares.. thats what i do up here in MN, gets pretty humid in the summer.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't think anyone here is talking water damage. We are talking drying our mud to continue the job.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Full furnace heat all year round or I do other jobs at the same time and waste the builders time as they waste mine . I would not use humidifiers because the theft with the 220's are bad enough. Man anything not bolted down and even the stuff that is gets stolen around here. Oh the finishing carpenters make just as much or more dust than we do so tell that to the next furnace guy, or builder that doesn t want to hook up the furnace for you.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My dehumidifier saved me this week...I'll half to give one of these a try.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_595_595

220 On site is gonna be hard to get tho.. I do have two homes of good size coming up with temp poles that have a 220 . A dehumidifier can pull a lot of juice! I figure a 220 electric heater would pull about the same. or maybe a little less?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> My dehumidifier saved me this week...I'll half to give one of these a try.
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_595_595
> 
> 220 On site is gonna be hard to get tho.. I do have two homes of good size coming up with temp poles that have a 220 . A dehumidifier can pull a lot of juice! I figure a 220 electric heater would pull about the same. or maybe a little less?


That one is too pricey:yes:

You need one like this one in this link http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dimplex-...uction-Heater-DCH4831L/203568956#.Uo6pSMSsh8E

Up here in the great white north, we can get some from crapy tire for around 50 bucks, but the more you spend the better they are. 120 bucks is the maximum you would want to spend. I would be curious for you to google search your local Home depot, to see how much less you can get a heater for,,,,,, maybe we can come to some type of business arrangement:whistling2:........ (heater in link is a good heater)

You need the builder to hook up the dryer or stove outlet, and plug into them. You tube how to hard wire them into the panel if you must !!!!!!! but, don't if you don't half to. Or you may not be able to participate as a DWT member any more.







(most important thing is the ground wire).

Cost wise,,,, hard to say, our power companies are government ran. So we pay high rates. Some sparkies have told me it's around 3 to 5 bucks per day to run one. So if you get 2 heaters running 24/7 it adds up fast,,, fast enough that some home builders are re-thinking about building during the winter


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Cost wise,,,, hard to say, our power companies are government ran. So we pay high rates. Some sparkies have told me it's around 3 to 5 bucks per day to run one. So if you get 2 heaters running 24/7 it adds up fast,,, fast enough that some home builders are re-thinking about building during the winter


$3-5 per day? That's a LOT cheaper than burning kero ($3.99/gal give or take) or propane! Tell them to suck it up!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What the hell, haven't been on here in a while and I come back to see you made fr8train a super moderator. Good on you fr8train. Oh Oh, I used the h word.

Anyways back to drying. Haven't used the dehumidifiers much but mosttly the 220v heaters making sure you leave the windows open a crack for the moisture to get out. Works for me and nearly everyone else out on the wild west coast.


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

I was wondering, you guys that use the dehumidiers, do you run them all night long? Either way, is there any possibility of actually drying the mud out faster that it should when using the dehumidifiers?

I also use USG Easy sand on most coats and during high humidity weeks/seasons, even 45 minute can nearly take a couple of hours to set enough to coat again.

Thanks!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Masterpiece said:


> I was wondering, you guys that use the dehumidiers, do you run them all night long? Either way, is there any possibility of actually drying the mud out faster that it should when using the dehumidifiers?
> 
> I also use USG Easy sand on most coats and during high humidity weeks/seasons, even 45 minute can nearly take a couple of hours to set enough to coat again.
> 
> Thanks!


The only time I run one is overnight. I'm trying to pull the moisture out of the air so the air dry compound can dry. Most of my winter jobs have no heat ..so


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I always go directly to basement and start there. if its damp i will run a 220 electric heater there. if its soaked (water visible)then i add a dehumidifier. Running it 24/7. Upstairs i use electrics with windows cracked during the day. Really no need to use dehumidifiers in work area with windows open. At end of day I usually set my heaters down to about 65, close widows, turn on small dehumidifier, fire up 2 commercial fans. Its a pain in the ass but it does make the job go alot better. I dont ever worry about my stuff drying. In winter also use the 2 day day rule. Every coat gets to dry 48hrs before another coat goes on or gets sanded. I did make a small investment to have my own heaters and dehumids but hurricane Sandy paid for all of my equipment threefold. My next job is a monster and HO bought 10 amish heaters to get the job heated. Havent been there yet but i guess its cozy in there.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't they believe in furnaces out there in New York? We come when the furnace is turned on. We will hang the house with temporary heat, but will not finish without the furnace.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

The permenant heat gets turned on just after the taping is complete. LOL. No the bigger houses get the geo thermal system. Theres only 1 outfit that does them and there 150 miles away. They are a bunch of dbags and dont ever get there stuff right or in a timely manner. The other companies i work for build spec homes. Once the house is shelled and roughed in. The hanging and taping starts and it will be on the market in 30 days. Really no time for furnaces to get installed (not going to happen when i am there). They do it all after we are done sanding and spray painting is complete. No worries with dust and paint getting into new heat system. I also like it like this too. never have to work about having baseboard heaters installed as well as thermostats and air handlers. The big bonus is I always get electric heat that I get to control the temperature of and my dehumid has a moisture meter on it already. Its is a pain but makes taping faster and helps prevent any delayed shrinking that may occur if you go to fast. IE before the mud has completely dried.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Now another home that we will be doing is 7000 sqft. the GC was told the would be no work performed unless its more then 45 degrees. Therefore they just started to make a canopy over the entire house out of plastic and heat with propane salamanders. Wont be ready till January. Then electric inside. never seen anything like it but damm thats wanting to control your building envirnment.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> The other companies i work for build spec homes. Once the house is shelled and roughed in. The hanging and taping starts and it will be on the market in 30 days. Really no time for furnaces to get installed (not going to happen when i am there). They do it all after we are done sanding and spray painting is complete. .


Same deal here.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

i am not sure about other areas, but here spec home building just aint he same any more. It used to be just go ahead and get it done. Now days its all about rush rush rush. Cant pay ya till i get a draw from bank. As soon as one sells its a mad dash to get next 1 listed. If ya dont workweekends they get different subs. The trend here is a 1600sqft home for under 200k. Build them and they sell . Any smalller or bigger they tend to sit for awhile. I kinda like the 1600 ft jobs. 2 tapers knock them out in less then a week. the only problem is you have to land/time them just right to keep your crew going.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

boco said:


> Now another home that we will be doing is 7000 sqft. the GC was told the would be no work performed unless its more then 45 degrees. Therefore they just started to make a canopy over the entire house out of plastic and heat with propane salamanders. Wont be ready till January. Then electric inside. never seen anything like it but damm thats wanting to control your building envirnment.


You've gotta take a picture of that! I have a buddy that's been talking about building a dome to control environment over the whole house for winter building for years.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

boco said:


> Now another home that we will be doing is 7000 sqft. the GC was told the would be no work performed unless its more then 45 degrees. Therefore they just started to make a canopy over the entire house out of plastic and heat with propane salamanders. Wont be ready till January. Then electric inside. never seen anything like it but damm thats wanting to control your building envirnment.


Stucco guys do that all the time here in the winter. It makes for some humid conditions in the house!! Condensation pouring off the windows is compounded by all the moisture coming out of the mud. Have fun!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.nationalgypsum.com/resources/tech-talk-winterize.htm


I just made 30 copies..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> http://www.nationalgypsum.com/resources/tech-talk-winterize.htm
> 
> I just made 30 copies..


IMO, the minimum temperatures they state are on the low side. But, it's better than nothing. I would add that to my contract, along with a clause stating that I'm not responsible for any problems resulting from no heat.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> IMO, the minimum temperatures they state are on the low side. But, it's better than nothing. I would add that to my contract, along with a clause stating that I'm not responsible for any problems resulting from no heat.


No Guarantees due to Insufficient /Inadequate heating.


But In bold letters !:yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Stucco guys do that all the time here in the winter. It makes for some humid conditions in the house!! Condensation pouring off the windows is compounded by all the moisture coming out of the mud. Have fun!


 I dont think there will be any problems. The house is a zip lock home. I think thats the name but the one thats super super tight and all the rooms get there own vetilation. Its only been around for 6 months or so nut its really a very efficient system


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAKU0IDffU0&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLA9A078CE57D20A49
Heres the product that alot of builders here are starting to get into


----------



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

Tim0282 said:


> Don't they believe in furnaces out there in New York? We come when the furnace is turned on. We will hang the house with temporary heat, but will not finish without the furnace.


We've just finished 10 duplexes in Edmonton and everything was done without the furnace. 220V heather for a 10 000 SF unit. That's it. As I'm my company's bitch, I had to do the pieceworkers' touch ups. A week and a half it took me to fix everything... The primer was falking off in every corner and most (80%) of the joints had to be fixed... (and those mexicans leave too many very minor stuff that HAS to be fixed)

But as I've said we did before on another site, we had an agreement with the builder that we would get the job done in the cold and that the touch ups would have to be paid hourly on top of the contract and he agreed and paid :thumbsup:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

2x








http://www.homedepot.ca/product/480...eater-almond/9543960522604p.html#.UqZg2Sc3Ccs (or something similar)
- one in the dryer plug
- one in the oven plug

2x big fans.
that's all you really need if the house is insulated well. Never ever use fossil fuel heaters. 

If a house fails the 'breath' test, i leave. If i can see my breath, see you later.


----------

